# Fur Loss/Collar/???



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I made a post not too long ago about collars on Long Stock Coats and the fact that with Koda, it seemed like his fur was getting matted/rubbed away underneath his collar. Well, I decided to heed people's advice and remove his collar when it's not necessary to be on him and I'm not seeing improvement, in fact...I don't know if it's not my imagination, but I think it's worse??? 

The only time Koda has any sort of collar or choke on now is when we go for a walk, which is a maximum of 30-45 minutes, twice a day. It's only on the right side of his neck, but the best way I can describe it is it looks like someone took a pair of clippers and shaved off a little bit of his fur in an 8 in or so diameter. It's not down to his skin, there are no patches missing to the point where it's bald, but you can definitely see a difference between that area and the rest of his neck. It's almost comparable to him having licked that spot on his neck raw, to where the fur got rough and strands broke, but he can't physically reach that part of his neck, nor have I ever seen him try, so I know that's not what it's from. Plus, looking at it now, it looks to be far too great a surface area to be rubbed away from just the collar, if you ask me. Though, I suppose his collar was loose enough when he was wearing it that it could have shifted forwards and back enough to cover that area and break off enough fur...

It's been probably almost two weeks now and it doesn't seem as though his fur is improving, which is what's confusing me. I'm wondering if this isn't due to something else? I've noticed he's started chewing on his rear end quite a bit, almost compulsively, though he's not getting any hot spots. At one point, he also had a yeast infection in his paws which he went to the Vet for. He was put on an antibiotic and anti-fungal cream and it cleared up. I've noticed him chewing on his paws the past few days and I'm hoping he's not getting another one. Could those things be attributed to a food allergy? If so, could fur loss around the neck also be a symptom of a food allergy? I know food allergy symptoms in cats, but not dogs, so any information/advice would be appreciated. I hope I'm not overreactive in thinking that has anything to do with this, but better safe than sorry.

He's going in tomorrow to get Neutered (Finally!!!) so I plan to ask the Vet about these things, but I wanted to make a post here as well. I'm going to try to get some pictures up here in this thread later today that will hopefully show you guys what's up with his neck...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you useing a chain choke?(They are famous for causing the exact type of missing hair you are describing.
You will won't see improvement until he sheds his current coat and grows in a new one.

I absolutely HATE a "collar print" around dogs necks. That is why mine wear "White Pine" collars. They don't leave a collar mark even if left on 24/7.

A lot of folks like rolled leather collars for the same reason. I personally don't like leather as it gets too stinky and if a rolled collar gets wet, it stretches and you can only adjust the size so much.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I would guess allergies, but check with your vet before making any changes. You might want them to test him while he's in for the neuter.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hah, I usually proofread my posts. I didn't that time. "Overreative". I'm such a Grammar Nazi. Ignore my mistakes. Anyway. I'll get pictures up later today and let you know what the Vet says tomorrow.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If he is chewing his tail area, I would wonder if he isn't out of alignment. A chiropractor may be able to adjust him...I doubt the vet will suggest that, though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about a rolled leather collar or a fur saver.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> If he is chewing his tail area, I would wonder if he isn't out of alignment. A chiropractor may be able to adjust him...I doubt the vet will suggest that, though.


I haven't been home to take pictures of his neck as planned...

Geez...Out of alignment?  How often does that happen? What are some other symptoms?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does he do any sportwork? Even catching the frisbee or ball can jamb his front shoulders or neck, causing a neck/spine issue.
I would give a massage and see if you notice any sensitivity when doing so. I guess google would help if you have questions on the adjusting of the back,(not suggesting you adjust, but more info if you google) maybe search his issues for more info?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was at the Vet's office having Koda Neutered I asked about the fur around his neck and the Vet confirmed it's just from his collar and will take some time to grow back in. I'm growing more concerned about him chasing his tail/hind end, however, and took a video of it and I'm going to make another post in regards to it...

Jane, he doesn't do any sport work really. He doesn't jump much, but he likes to jump around a bit, though not excessively, I'd call it more "excited springing" (He's acquiring the nickname "Tigger" from my Family, hah). I Googled the subject matter but didn't find much. I'm hoping posting a video will tell people on here with a more trained eye if it seems to be more of an alignment issue or a neurosis issue. I'll try massaging him and see if theres any sensitivity when I do so...


----------

